# Scott Racing Junior 24"



## ZiMa (4. August 2008)

verkaufe das Rad meiner Tochter wegen "Nichtgebrauch"

Das Rad ist Mitte 2006 gekauft für 379 Euro und 3mal gefahren (die Noppen der Reifen sind noch sichtbar). Seit dem steht das Rad im Keller - leider.

Keinerlei Kratzer oder sonstige Gebrauchsspuren - das Rad is wie neu.

http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Scott/ScottJunior_1.htm

http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Scott/bilder06/junior/rc24.htm

Preis 280 Eur incl Versand VHB

Abholung in Greiz/thüringen auch möglich. Bitte per PN.

MfG Martin


----------



## bike-saw (14. August 2008)

Hallo Martin,

ist das Rad noch zu haben?

Gruß
Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

